# Grey water outlet pipe diameter?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

On some sites we have stayed at we have had the option of piping our grey water directly into the drains however my 2012 Comanche didn't come with a hose to attach to the outlet pipe to do this (unlike my Bess, which did).

Is anyone aware of an off the shelf product that Autotrail do for this or has anyone measured the pipe and sorted their own solution?

If so I would be interested to hear details.

Ta

Graham:smile2:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a length of flexible piping that I bought from my local fishpond shop that simply pushes on. Several sizes are available so you should be able to find the right one for the pipe.

Autotrail also used to sell an extension kit so give them a call if you don't go the fishpond route.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Peter

It was "the fishpond route" I had in mind in the first instance guessing that it would be cheaper and I could get the length I want :grin2:

Edited to add: I have just found this...

http://www.autotrail-online.co.uk/waste-tap-extension.html

I wonder if I bought 2, if one could slot into the other as 2m is no use to man nor beast rally as the grey outlet is about 2m at least back from the front on the offside and the vehicle is 8.7m long!

At least it indicates its 40mm diameter though so a result there!

I have emailed these too...

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/CAK_Water_Tanks_Accessories.htm

Ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, that's an expensive bit of pipe.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

As Alan says it's expensive but it's what I bought when I had an Autotrail. I then bought a 5m length of smaller black flexible pipe from the local fishpond shop and connected them together using a connector that I bought on ebay.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Try looking at swimming pool shops..... they sell corrugated flexible plastic pipe by the 2 metre length with smooth pieces for about 20cm every 2 m (hence these are "cut" points), the smooth part fits over the waste outlet beautifully and the other end can just dangle into the drain - cost around here about 1.5€ for 2 metres. It works superbly and is available in white or a Leicester City type blue.....

Dave


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Plastic Bucket. £1. Universal solution............ 

Once every 3 or 4 days spend 5 mins draining grey water from holding tank into bucket and tipping it down drain.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

TheNomad said:


> Plastic Bucket. £1. Universal solution............
> 
> Once every 3 or 4 days spend 5 mins draining grey water from holding tank into bucket and tipping it down drain.


tbh I keep one under there all the time and have the valve open so it fills the bucket as we go (ours is a collapsible bucket as the Autotrail isn't high enough for a regular one). That way I don't get any nasty niffs from the grey tank as we don't regularly use it as a holding tank

Graham :smile2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Although we have a short length of flexy pipe from our tank outlet, we prefer to use lengths of rigid pipe. Several lengths of 32mm with connectors and one length of 40mm (slips over the 32mm)which gives us the flexibility of c.1.5m to find the hole in the ground. Never found a drain we couldn't reach.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

deefordog said:


> Although we have a short length of flexy pipe from our tank outlet, we prefer to use lengths of rigid pipe. Several lengths of 32mm with connectors and one length of 40mm (slips over the 32mm)which gives us the flexibility of c.1.5m to find the hole in the ground. Never found a drain we couldn't reach.


I'm thinking of getting a couple/three 3m lengths plus some connectors so I shouldn't be caught out. Its a small problem with having such a long MH (as you would also know).

The link to the water tank specialist above do flat pack hose which may be an option.

I'll probably stick with flexy as I can stow it easier

Graham :smile2:


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I use the plastic bucket system as well, after the morning SSS, I do my 'chores'. Empty toilet, drain grey water, fill up fresh water and a couple of other things, takes 10 minutes.

Dave


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Penquin said:


> Try looking at swimming pool shops..... they sell corrugated flexible plastic pipe by the 2 metre length with smooth pieces for about 20cm every 2 m (hence these are "cut" points), the smooth part fits over the waste outlet beautifully and the other end can just dangle into the drain - cost around here about 1.5€ for 2 metres. It works superbly and is available in white or a Leicester City type blue.....
> 
> Dave


Dave

You couldn't sort a link out could you as all the ones I am looking at on line are way more expensive than fleabay?

Cheers

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Quick one; 30m long...... £33.10 from e-bay, that works out at about £1.30/metre - that is 1.5" diameter, others are available for me locally, or you can use that plus an adaptor..... which are available in any size you want......

Blue plastic pipe

Dave


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Dave

That is 1.25inch and I need 1.5/40mm plus way shorter than 30m.

To save troubling you what words are you using to search?

Graham:smile2:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Here

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BLACK-COR...hash=item27d8e00387:m:mitb2V-hhqQmtgNCTF4OMNQ


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That link won't open for me, it says there are legal restrictions on the content.......

sorry, can't help more, but adaptors from 1.5 to 1.25 are available

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Swimming-...Hose-Cleaner-1-5-38mm-PER-METRE-/181110362366

this is 1.5"

or another with ends on;

another hose

or

black one

plenty to choose from if they would fit....

Dave


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Penquin said:


> That link won't open for me, it says there are legal restrictions on the content.......


That's the EU for you Dave!!:grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You can step down, a one inch hose is perfectly adequate for grey, I pump our black through 50 feet of it without any problems.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> You can step down, a one inch hose is perfectly adequate for grey, I pump our black through 50 feet of it without any problems.


Gosh Erneboy, are you pumping your black waste to the local sewage works ?

:surprise::surprise:

Nidge


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

peribro said:


> That's the EU for you Dave!!:grin2:


Nah, free movement of goods and services is something France has NEVER accepted - they opted out years ago as it would be damaging to the French economy....

The UK rarely opts out of anything 'cos the leader is afraid of upsetting people and not being invited back, or getting his cuisine (French word) with added saliva to aid his digestion.....

Only MrsT has EVER stood up for the UK and she got a rebate which is gradually being given away by successive PM's....

they are all as weak as a wet paper bag......

The EU ONLY respects countries that actually stand up for themselves - hence why Germany is successful their word "NEIN" is used OFTEN....

Dave


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks all :smile2:

Now...is it 1.5in = 38mm or 40mm??

It is described as both!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Penquin said:


> That link won't open for me, it says there are legal restrictions on the content.......
> 
> sorry, can't help more, but adaptors from 1.5 to 1.25 are available
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave

That first one quoted is £6.99 per metre:surprise:

The second one might do the trick as its 5m but still 19 quid.

The third one doesn't seem too clear on what the 29 quid is for.:wink2:

I think ideally I'll get 3 x 3m lengths with connectors provided I can ascertain how to connect it to the MH.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Graham

I went through the same as you around 4 or 5 years ago and found a solution that i still use today and literally cost a few quid, i used a coupling for 38/40mm rigid waste pipe from wickes, with a waste pipe blanking in one end, i cut a hole in the blank to fit a hose lock connector, which you then just push any piece of hose onto. it works extremely well and you can use any standard hose on it. i haven't really explained it well but if you follow the link below, i've posted about it with images, just scroll down to the last post.

< topic here >

I have some large bore 38/40mm flexible hose, like the stuff from an aquarium (thanks to mike off this forum), which you're welcome to if you can collect it, but i'm not convinced it would lay flat on the floor after being rolled.

Hope this helps
Lee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My tank has a tiny leak about half way up, so it never gets full


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

GMJ said:


> Thanks Dave
> 
> That first one quoted is £6.99 per metre:surprise:
> 
> ...


Graham

On my Arapaho I use the short length in the picture below to allow me to empty into a container when a drain is not within reach of the longer hose pictured.

The short pipe is has a piece of domestic waste pipe fitted, 38mm outside dia., it is a good push fit into the MH drain pipe.

On the longer hose I connected a rubber drain hose of an old washing machine, the outer dia. Of the drain tap is 50mm.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Our looks to be a length dish washer pipe.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

lgbzone said:


> Hi Graham
> 
> I went through the same as you around 4 or 5 years ago and found a solution that i still use today and literally cost a few quid, i used a coupling for 38/40mm rigid waste pipe from wickes, with a waste pipe blanking in one end, i cut a hole in the blank to fit a hose lock connector, which you then just push any piece of hose onto. it works extremely well and you can use any standard hose on it. i haven't really explained it well but if you follow the link below, i've posted about it with images, just scroll down to the last post.
> 
> ...


That looks quite ingenious Lee - nice one :thumbup:

It looks like a decent idea and worth a punt I think. I was in Wickes earlier but will have to pop back

Thanks for the offer the hose but I have no plans be up your way (Cheers though - much appreciated :smile2

Graham:smile2:


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Graham

I think this was the connector
< connector >

and this the blank except in 40mm not 32, to match the connector
< blank >

Lee

p.s. they do not seem to have connectors that also reduce, 40 -> 32


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks again Lee

Have you had any issues on food bits blocking the narrow bore of the hozelock adaptor at all?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Also is this the hozelock adaptor you used...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Water-Tap...-Nozzle-Fits-Hozelock-Universal-/231516783532

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Old vacuum cleaner hose works just as well and can be found at your local "recycling" centre, probably for free. Just push a couple of lengths together. 

I tried the "dishwasher" type hose some years ago, it regularly got clogged due to the small diameter and convolutions. It a case of the bigger the bore the better.

Andy

You could of course revert to the caravan style waste hog!!!!


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Generally speaking we don't let food stuff go down the sink drain, but no we've never had any issues with blocking at all, or anything else.

the hose lock bit was the style entitled "3/4 & 1/2 threaded tap conne..." in your link, hopefully an image below. the grey bit goes through the hole from inside the blank so only the threaded part sticks out, the green bit then screws on from the outside to seal it.










Lee


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Andy

we have a very large bore hose for when you want to empty the tank which we use when needed, in that scenario we want to empty a quickly as possible, the scenario here is for when on a fully serviced pitch that has its own drain, meaning it's something that is connected and open for the length of the stay, whenever water goes down the sink it simply flows away down the pitches drain, there isn't a requirement for speed etc, and a standard hose will take far larger particles than the filter built into our internal plug hole. having said that we throw rubbish in the bin not down the sink.

i also find that a small coupling device and length of standard hose is far easier to carry than larger bore hoses, standard hose is far less bulky and can be found anywhere for peanuts. a plastic carrier bag with 10 or 15 meters of hose takes less space than our six foot large bore hose.

Thanks

Lee


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks again Lee

I've just ordered one from fleabay and will pop to Wickes tomorrow morning to peruse their pipe fittings. Any excuse to visit a 'man cave' :grin2:

I tend to agree on the space issue...and you are correct. This is only for where we have an option to drain away. Otherwise it will be the collapsible bucket for me:smile2:

We also a sink strainers in the kitchen sink so nothing of any size can make it down plus tbh we are fairly scrupulous when it comes to making sure any plates are detritus free too.

Now all I need is 6m of hosepipe...

Cheers

Graham :smile2:


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

GMJ said:


> Thanks again Lee
> 
> Have you had any issues on food bits blocking the narrow bore of the hozelock adaptor at all?
> 
> Graham :smile2:


You can if you want to carefully drill/ream out the internal hole in the nose of such adaptors to get maybe twice as large a hole.....makes a BIG difference to the waste water drainage rate through it, and stops blockages.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

TheNomad said:


> You can if you want to carefully drill/ream out the internal hole in the nose of such adaptors to get maybe twice as large a hole.....makes a BIG difference to the waste water drainage rate through it, and stops blockages.


What a great idea - cheers :smile2:

You gotta love the power of MHF :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

We bought a water container with cap in its side slide under pipe outlet open and then pour out into grey waste drain did leave open one time and the wind blew the nasty smells back into the van so shut after emptying now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine also has a 150mm screw on cover on the bottom, I don't think food particles would block that


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

How great are Wickes? :grin2:

Adaptor and plug around a quid each plus they had a 30m 1/2inch garden hose on sale for £7.99...BARGAIN :grin2:

So add on the through nozzle for 2 quid (and I bought an in line connector for another 2 quid) and the whole thing will be 15 notes with approx. 20m of hose left over :smile2:

I think I'll cut 2 x 6m lengths; use one for normal use; and attach the inline connector to the other piece for when/if required

Graham :smile2:


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice one Graham, thanks for the update

if it's any use; we keep ours in a bag like the one linked to

< link here >

Lee


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Great minds think alike Lee: that's exactly what I keep my short blue fresh water filling hose in. :grin2:

..and its reminded me to order one for my new waste pipe get up...which I just have so thanks for that :smile2:

I also have one of these 75ft long orange expandable hoses which I bought at a show (which is excellent btw) which I keep in a Jacobs crackers orange pvc box (with holes drilled in it to allow any trapped water to evaporate)

Cheers

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

lgbzone said:


> Nice one Graham, thanks for the update
> 
> if it's any use; we keep ours in a bag like the one linked to
> 
> ...


We use those bags for the EHU leads (we carry 3 of differing lengths), a TV aerial lead for those awkward CC sites where we used to need it (now have satellite) and for the waste pipe,

BUT we only paid £2.50 for each one in a nice maroon colour to match the rest of the van's contents, they were in the sale at "The Range" at the end of the summer....... we bought all we could in Exeter and still have 2 unused.....

Dave :grin2:


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice find Dave, i'll keep my eyes open for the next sale.

We also have several as they are very useful, but at £2.50 we could always use a couple more :smile2:

Lee


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Right...bit of an issue chaps. I have all the gubbins however my outlet pipe is exactly the same diameter as the bits I got from Wickes so I cannot attach them, 'as is'. I have tried taking off the threaded nut part thinking I could thread this onto the outlet pipe, but no. The blank plug is too big too and I don't want to force it.

My initial thought is to get some kind of elasticated rubber sleeve - approx 4 inches long just to go over the end of the outlet pipe and also the end of the Wickes connector piece...HOWEVER...*I am really open to other suggestions folks so please fire away.
*
To reduce the chance of leaks I think whatever I do, it should probably go over the end of the outlet pipe.

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

GMJ said:


> Right...bit of an issue chaps. I have all the gubbins however my outlet pipe is exactly the same diameter as the bits I got from Wickes so I cannot attach them, 'as is'. I have tried taking off the threaded nut part thinking I could thread this onto the outlet pipe, but no. The blank plug is too big too and I don't want to force it.
> 
> My initial thought is to get some kind of elasticated rubber sleeve - approx 4 inches long just to go over the end of the outlet pipe and also the end of the Wickes connector piece...HOWEVER...*I am really open to other suggestions folks so please fire away.
> *
> ...


Graham,

Try the link below for rubber couplings similar to my solution posted earlier. As mentioned, the external dia. of my drain is 50mm.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/rubber-coupling

Terry


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Graham

Sorry to hear that, do you have the exact outside diameter or circumference of you waste outlet pipe from the van

Lee


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Lee

I've got to say 40mm as it is exactly the same diameter as the Wickes fitting. I haven't measured it and wouldn't be able to measure it more accurately than that anyway. I wonder of this might do it as its for 43mm downwards...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/40mm-42mm...630183?hash=item417c7fe2e7:g:~H4AAOSwj0NUbdJG

However I was thinking more of a 4inch rubber band type arrangement tbh...(cheaper too :grin2

Terry: those rubber couplings are for 40mm and 50mm whereas I need something c.43mm if its to go over the end of my outlet pipe and tighten up. Its along the right lines though so cheers :smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

GMJ said:


> Lee
> 
> I've got to say 40mm as it is exactly the same diameter as the Wickes fitting. I haven't measured it and wouldn't be able to measure it more accurately than that anyway. I wonder of this might do it as its for 43mm downwards...
> 
> ...


OK, but just make sure you're not mixing internal dia. up with outside dia.

Terry


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Graham

The one linked to below is essentially the same as the wickes one but from screwfix @ £1.64, in the Q&A someone asks if it would go over 43mm OD pipe and Flowplast themselves state yes, also in the reviews someone states they used it to couple 43mm to 41mm and 40mm without issue. at the risk of sounding cheeky, and i don't mean to be, you should leave the nut on but slacken it off as much as possible, this allows the rubber inside to expand, then slip it over the pipe, then tighten the nut to compress the rubber inside onto the pipe. if the nut's tight before you try to slip it over the pipe it won't go, the rubber will stop it. sure you are aware of this but just checking.

< screwfix link >

if you are looking to use rubber sleeve then a piece of inner tube would possibly do it, i have lots of cut off bits in the shed for both 26" (1.9 to 2.35) and smaller 24" wheels, i'll dig a piece out

Lee
p.s. there are reducers on ebay from 50mm to 40mm but i expect the 50 part will be too big.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

GMJ said:


> Lee
> 
> I've got to say 40mm as it is exactly the same diameter as the Wickes fitting. I haven't measured it and wouldn't be able to measure it more accurately than that anyway. I wonder of this might do it as its for 43mm downwards...
> 
> ...


Graham

I'm away from my mh so can't see what I bought to resolve this issue on my Autotrail waste pipe. I can suggest you do what I did, however, which was to unscrew the end of the waste pipe and actually take it into the diy store and find a pipe or adaptor which fitted inside the pipe end. I am talking about the spout end of the waste pipe which should unscrew if it's the same as mine.

I have found a picture of my waste pipe on my phone and will try and post it here. I was actually in France when I wanted to get a connection and found what I needed in the local Bricollage.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks folks

Terry - the ID and OD are not massively different s there is only c.1-2mm of pvc depth anyway. The Wickes fitting looked exactly the same ID and OD as my outlet pipe.

Lee - I tried with the nut on/not off/loose/tight...all ways :smile2: If you have 6 inches or so of the larger inner tube that you can post me that would be great. Let me know and I'll PM you my address. I'm happy to pay the postage or would a 'virtual beer' cover it? :grin2:

Harrers: eminently sensible way to go: I'll try this I think. I too am away from my MH so it will have to wait a couple of weeks now

Cheers

Graham


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Graham

I'll dig some out over the next few days (things a bit chaotic as wife has just been taken into hospital) and send it off, at least it gives you another angle of attack to play with.

i wonder if they have given you the wrong size coupling at wickes, given that the blanking end cap doesn't fit it either.

Lee


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

lgbzone said:


> Hi Graham
> 
> I'll dig some out over the next few days (things a bit chaotic as wife has just been taken into hospital) and send it off, at least it gives you another angle of attack to play with.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lee - no rush. Sorry to hear about your wife :frown2:

No definitely 40mm on both (I still have the pvc wrappers). The blank plug fits nicely into one end of the coupler (with the use of the rubber grommet/washer). It perfectly marches the outlet pipe with zero margin.

Cheers

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I find those thick see through vinyl bags with poppers which some stuff come in very useful for keeping stuff in, no need to open them, great for stuffing in corners out of the way.

Another thing is Duvets sometimes come in a suitcase size bag see through with a zip, also worth keeping.

We do miss the free supermarket carrier bags though, I used them in the garage, in the van as waste bins, soiled clothing, all sorts of jobs never threw one away empty, gorra but small tie bin bags now


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I find those thick see through vinyl bags with poppers which some stuff come in very useful for keeping stuff in, no need to open them, great for stuffing in corners out of the way.
> 
> Another thing is Duvets sometimes come in a suitcase size bag see through with a zip, also worth keeping.
> 
> We do miss the free supermarket carrier bags though, I used them in the garage, in the van as waste bins, soiled clothing, all sorts of jobs never threw one away empty, gorra but small tie bin bags now


Kev - are you on the right thread here me old cock?

Senior moment? >

Graham :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Kev - are you on the right thread here me old cock?
> 
> Senior moment? >
> 
> Graham :grin2:


Not really, it basically a repurposing thread, so I thought I'd chuck it in.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Graham

Can you get your address to me please, collected the wife yesterday so i'm working from home today, quick look in the shed and i have 8 of the inner tubes kicking about so i'll just send one.

thanks

Lee


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

lgbzone said:


> Hi Graham
> 
> Can you get your address to me please, collected the wife yesterday so i'm working from home today, quick look in the shed and i have 8 of the inner tubes kicking about so i'll just send one.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lee - just done!

Have a virtual beer on me ...or a real one if we ever meet :smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Update

I tried out my gizmo (based on Lee's design) during the week whilst we were away and it worked a treat. I got the connector piece to fit by reaming out one of the nuts and then reversing it. That way the wider aperture was on the outside and this just about fitted over the outlet pipe.

It did leak but 95% of the grey water was carried away through the pipes :smile2:

I cut 2 x 5m lengths of hosepipe and used a Hozelock connector to join them at the first camp site; and didn't need the 10m length at the second. I spirited the end of the hose into/under some bushes to drain away.

I have cut an inch of inner tube and managed to stretch that over the grey outlet pipe for next time to act as a washer. Hopefully this will make it near water tight.

Fingers crossed

Graham :smile2:

PS Thanks again Lee :thumbup:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Another update

Thanks to the old inner tubes that Lee (lgbzone) sent me and taking inspiration from his device, I rethought his original grey water gizmo and came up with this...










Its no great engineering feat but I used the blank plug from Wickes which I chopped out to fit the hozelock male adaptor into. I have glued this in to make a watertight seal. I then cut 6 inches of inner tube. It fits nicely onto the end of the blank plug and - providing you can stretch it enough, fits really lovely onto the grey water outlet pipe. To get it off when leaving site, just roll it down the grey water outlet pioe.

I then cut 2 x 5m lengths of standard garden hose, one of which has the female push connector on to attach to the above. I use a through connector to connect the 2 lengths of hose.

The hose can then be run into the drain; under a handy bush etc etc as befits wherever you are on site. It saves the grey dump at the end of a stay (which if you are running a big rig can be a pain) or indeed the emptying the bucket chore.

I then keep the hoses etc in a grey cable reel bag (available for a fiver...I have a blue one for my fresh water hose)

It works a treat...and also looks quite discreet!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice one Graham, looks good

Thanks for the update

Lee


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

lgbzone said:


> Nice one Graham, looks good
> 
> Thanks for the update
> 
> Lee


Thanks Lee

It works a treat too and as I say, its very discreet :wink2:

We'll call it lgbzone's grey water outlet solution v2 :grin2:

Thanks again for the idea and the inner tubes









Graham :smile2:


----------

